# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Slavonska Roda vas poziva

## saška

Pozivamo vas da u subotu, 09. lipnja od 10 do 13 sati posjetite štand na Trgu Ante Starčevića u Osijeku na kojem ćemo promovirati platnene pelene.
Svi oni koji su zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena, moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, manama, tips & tricks o načinu korištenja i održavanja, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Pozivamo vas da dođete u što većem broju.

----------


## tanja1230

A hoce li se nesto moci i kupiti u Osijeku? Mislim da za to ima najvise zainteresiranih. (PLEASEEE!   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## ivancica

Imat ćemo nekoliko Pusa pa tko prvi njegova djevojka!   :Smile:

----------


## saška

I majica će biti, pa požurite!

----------


## saška

:Smile:   Podižem!

----------


## Janoccka

> Imat ćemo nekoliko Pusa pa tko prvi njegova djevojka!


  :Laughing:  
Cure ne vodite muževe....

----------


## newa

jel ostala koja majica za dečka veličine 4?

----------


## ivancica

Na žalost, majice smo sve danas poslali za Zagreb. Ništa od majica do jeseni. Barem da si rekla ranije pa bi ti ostavili jednu.
 :/

----------


## Rene2

Kad ćete opet imati majice u OS? Ja bih tako jednu "Ne po guzi", dajte nam više toga pošaljite.

----------

